# feeding a beta to red bellies?



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

just a question. would a male beta have an toxins or poisons that could hurt a red belly if they fell into the tank and then got eaten by the red bellys?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nope
so did he fall in or did you push him? ?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

umm it hasnt happened yet. i just saw at the lfs that beta were on sale for $2 instead of $3 and i was like "well beta's think they're all badass, i just wonder what would happen to one of them in my piranha tank". i mean, i wondered what would happen if they decided to jump out of their bowl into the tank which just happens to be filled with piranha in there. 
thatz what i mean. i would never feed my fish another fish, that would just be so mean.... i was thinkin of gettin 2 betas and letting them attack each other while the piranhas just wait & watch, and then eat them both. that would be amuzing..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Betas are nothing!!!! Throw them in the tank!


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I threw a betta in my p tank before. It was funny to watch cause it was almost like it pissed my 4 reds off, I've never seen them go after something like they did that betta


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey, sounds nice; might try that


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Bettas are weak, just throw him in. My betta got tore up.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

bettas are the easiest target for predators. They are slow and have huge fins... i have had bandit loaches tear them apart before...
... but on the negative aspect they are rather expensive for feeders, but would do ok as a treat if you would like :







:


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm gonna do a video of one of those lol


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

i got a digital camcorder. problem is my p's arent too big yet.. maybe 2.5 inches at most. they're babies, but still can rip fish apart. i will definately make a video though sometime.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

a friend and I bought 2 male betas once and tried to fight them, it didnt work at all, they didnt even try to fight, so I threw one in my convict tank and the other in with my Medinai, my convicts killed it and were eatting it almost instantly, keep in mind there were 7 1" convicts, the Medinai acted almost scared of it and didnt kill it until the next day


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Evil


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

yep cons will eat most anything if hungry enough, and they are always hungry. They can become pretty savage guys too if you get them stirred up


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

just 2 let everyone know the beta *accidently* fell in the tank with 3 p's. one looked at him and decided to take a little nip of the fin. never saw that beta move so fast. then they just watched him for awhile and then after a few minutes, they pulled him under and ripped him apart. the video i have is being edited due to violent content. trying to make it a disney video. jk. hopefully i'll have the video ready by next week. and also, next week i'm gonna get them another beta, they just loved it... never saw my p's rip apart a fish like that before. definately worth trying.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

That's awesome. I can't wait to see the video. I've got a 4 inch rhom. I just let him know the dinner special for this evening..........raw beta.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> the video i have is being edited due to violent content. trying to make it a disney video.


 A censored Piranha video?!?!? From what I remembered, "I AGREEDED" on the disclosure on seeing violence when I first signed up for this forum. 
Dont hold back.. lets see the video!!!


----------



## Killa RedZ (Apr 10, 2005)

Xenon said:


> Betas are nothing!!!! Throw them in the tank!
> [snapback]9570[/snapback]​


YEAH dey aynt shii go woth XENON


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i hate betas


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

go for it! take pics if you can


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Piranha Kings said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Betas are nothing!!!! Throw them in the tank!
> ...


Why bring back such an old thread, with such a simple reply agreeing with someone?


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

damn i didnt even notice that this thread is like 2 years old


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Hey, sounds nice; might try that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah... thats unexpected, lol


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

2003 thread. Wow.


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

throw in the betta gogogogogogogogog do it yea those bad asses think they are kool nope no toxins


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I can see most of you guys didnt see the date of the thread, although it is nice to know that Beta's are okay to be used as feeders.


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

hahahah this is old feb 12 2003 i wonder who dig this 1 up?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

My buddy had 2 bettas in an octagon tank in college. The betta stayed at the top in the middle of all of the plants. It eventually disappeared.



b_ack51 said:


> umm it hasnt happened yet. i just saw at the lfs that beta were on sale for $2 instead of $3 and i was like "well beta's think they're all badass, i just wonder what would happen to one of them in my piranha tank". i mean, i wondered what would happen if they decided to jump out of their bowl into the tank which just happens to be filled with piranha in there.
> thatz what i mean. i would never feed my fish another fish, that would just be so mean.... i was thinkin of gettin 2 betas and letting them attack each other while the piranhas just wait & watch, and then eat them both. that would be amuzing..


[/quote]


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow...it is old. What do you mean above...do you mean that one of the bettas was always at the top and then went missing?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Must have jumped out. The ranhas seen to like and fish with lotsa fins. Sailfin mollies, betas (havnt tried yet)

Meh, this thread is almost 5 years old lol.

Yeah do it b_ack51


----------



## injection11 (Aug 30, 2007)

i feed my 3.5" red a betta a week, eats them in 1 or 2 bites.. and he seems like he really enjoys them too cause as soon as i put bettas in and go downstairs get a drink and come back, it's completely gone.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> just 2 let everyone know the beta *accidently* fell in the tank with 3 p's. one looked at him and decided to take a little nip of the fin. never saw that beta move so fast. then they just watched him for awhile and then after a few minutes, they pulled him under and ripped him apart. the video i have is being edited due to violent content. trying to make it a disney video. jk. hopefully i'll have the video ready by next week. and also, next week i'm gonna get them another beta, they just loved it... never saw my p's rip apart a fish like that before. definately worth trying.


Anyone ever get a video of this? guess i will check youtube


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

yeah that dude said it would take him a week for the video...DUDE ITS BEEN 5 YEARS WE WANT THE VIDEO!

lol damn this is a old thread


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I didnt notice how old this was at first either.

About 6 years ago my one buddy hated Betas because the secretary at his job had one and it was everybody else's responsability to feed this fish when she wasnt there. dip a wet toothpic in the food etc. He hated this fish for that and wanted to buy one to feed to my RBP. I OKed it and we put it in the tank, the P wouldnt eat it in front of us, but later when I came home there was no beta, but a mess of it's fins laying everywhere. Had to do a gravel-vac to clean it up. I wont try that again.


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

lol @ the age of this thread

dude its been 5 years! wheres the video at!?


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

its funny to see some long term members noob posts haha.


----------

